# how much was your first heavy deadlift?



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

How much did you start out deadlifting?

I've been working with light weight to perfect the form for about 3 weeks (60kg-80kg), today I maxed out at 120kg. Is that decent for a first 1rm? My goals is 3 plates each side (140kg)


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

I first started with just the bar, then kept adding weight.

As long as your happy with your lifts, that's all that matters.

For me I first aspired to lift my own bodyweight, then I wanted

100kg as its a round number, then went for 1.5xbody weight. At the moment I'm trying to maintain 1.5xbodyweight whilst losing weight.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

had a naturally stong back from been heavier as a kid, first ever weigth i tried was olly plus 100lb, 2 weeks to get to plus 200lb then it all slowed down from there, 5 more month to get to 300 for 5 :/ i do think gymnastics had helped me cos i was flexible and could use the right tech from the start at a younger age


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

hit 140k 1rm within 5 weeks of deadlifting once a week.


----------



## jmr (Mar 18, 2014)

1st deadlift was 150kg (19yrs) now do 260kg goal by end of year is 320kg deadlift 1s aweek been training 3years..


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Started out at 70 x 1, now at 190 x 1


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

First was 140kg for a double I think.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Started with the bar, worked up to 130kg @ 58kg bodyweight.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Probably 60kg to warm up and went from there. I think I could pull 180 within a few weeks of getting my technique correct. Pulling 300 atm at 90kg bw with a bit of chalk.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

6kg


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I can still remember as a 15 year old kid, standing in my shed, pulling my first 100 Kg dead and feeling like a king haha


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hit 200kg my year of doing dreads .


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Been deadlifting for about a year, started out at 60kg and managed 220kg with just chalk last week which i was very happy with


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Most guys who start training with me start at 100kg for 5 or so. Anything less than that for a grown man is just practising the movement IMO.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

220kg the first time I tried doing them....I am genetically gifted for deadlifting (long arms and legs shorter upper body).

Just keep working hard and they will go up.

Focus on perfecting your form.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

ConP said:


> 220kg the first time I tried doing them....I am genetically gifted for deadlifting (long arms and legs shorter upper body).
> 
> Just keep working hard and they will go up.
> 
> Focus on perfecting your form.


Do you recall around what body weight that was?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Mey said:


> Do you recall around what body weight that was?


Yep I was 70kg and 17 so it was over a triple body weight pull on my first try lol.

Now first time I tried benching I was 15 and 40kg was my max.

First time I tried squatting I dumped 50kg off my back and made the whole gym look at me.

Just very strong first time on deads nothing else pmsl.


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Started at 100kg @ 80kg bodyweight, now up to 230kg @ 75kg bodyweight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ConP said:


> 220kg the first time I tried doing them....I am genetically gifted for deadlifting (long arms and legs shorter upper body).
> 
> Just keep working hard and they will go up.
> 
> Focus on perfecting your form.


Where is your 340KG DL vid? I haven't seen that for a while


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Been training only 1 year, started at 60kg x 5 and worked my way up, lots of ups and downs etc, now im at 145kg x 5.

Just use chalk for grip, no belt or wraps etc as still trying to get a stronger core.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Set up 60kg the first time I tried and didn't expect to do that many reps, ended up pulling 32 reps lol. Long body makes for good leverage on pulling movements, my curling strength is better than my OHP :lol: I can pull about 2.5x my bw but can't quite bench my own bw yet.


----------



## baronreay (Jul 8, 2013)

started at 140kg last march got to 215kg in summer then came off a bike in greece :sad: now i struggle at 180 with out a pain in my back slowly working back up


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm pretty good at them I never do them but my first ever attempt I got 170 and have had a 180 haven't tryed again since a good 5 months back that was


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

ConP said:


>


Nice one mate made it look **** easy


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Man I love Deadlifts, started at 80kg. Now at 150kg after about 5 months. I had to build my core strength up quite abit


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

It's all relative really. When you start out everything seems heavy.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

never done a dead lift in my life im 56 now ,but after reading this i thought i would give it a try.i pulled 200kg but id still got more in the tank,but stopped there because not too sure on my form,going to practice a few weeks then see what my 1 rep max is.by the way i,m 5,8,, 100k


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I remember this, it was 140kg about 2 years ago. I approached the bar with full enthusiasm and massive egotism only to find out that I couldn't lift it off the ground even one inch!


----------

